# Seattle space needle shots



## c_pass (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I came out to Seattle for work and was able to get some time to shoot around the city...

Of course, when you go to a place with landmarks you gotta get a shot..

Here are my takes on the Seattle Space Needle... Let me know any thoughts please







Focal Length: 240mm
Apeture: 10
Shutter Speed: 1/640sec
ISO: 400








Focal Length: 18mm
Apeture: 22
Shutter Speed: 25sec
ISO: 100


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh wow. Both are good, but #2 is especially strong. The colour of the Needle, the wide angle, that deep blue sky, and the sharpness make this one a winner. The only room for improvement is in dealing with the lights and other distractions around the base of the Needle. It seems like there is either too much or not enough in the photo. I wonder if there is a way to include more of the landscape without drawing from the photo's punch?


----------



## c_pass (Jul 18, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Oh wow. Both are good, but #2 is especially strong. The colour of the Needle, the wide angle, that deep blue sky, and the sharpness make this one a winner. The only room for improvement is in dealing with the lights and other distractions around the base of the Needle. It seems like there is either too much or not enough in the photo. I wonder if there is a way to include more of the landscape without drawing from the photo's punch?




Thanks alot Jaemie,

I did crop out alot from the base of the nighttime shot..

Here's the original unedited version... At first I thought to keep the blue line at the bottom in, but then I decided that I wanted to only focus on the needle...


----------



## c_pass (Jul 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## Bo4key (Jul 21, 2012)

Big fan of the second shot and the perspective. The first doesn't really do much for me, it reminds me of shooting a flower straight on and centred.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, that second shot is the best Space Needle shot I've seen. And I've seen quite a few. Well done!


----------



## c_pass (Jul 21, 2012)

Bo4key said:
			
		

> Big fan of the second shot and the perspective. The first doesn't really do much for me, it reminds me of shooting a flower straight on and centred.



Thanks... I get what you mean on the first one


----------



## c_pass (Jul 21, 2012)

laynea24 said:
			
		

> Wow, that second shot is the best Space Needle shot I've seen. And I've seen quite a few. Well done!



Thanks alot!!!


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 22, 2012)

In that last shot, was that a car that had the blue light? IMO it just looks unnatural (if that's a good word) compared to a red or white light of a car, and it also kind of distracts from the photo. Great photos, though! #2 is great 

-Ken Turner


----------



## c_pass (Jul 22, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> In that last shot, was that a car that had the blue light? IMO it just looks unnatural (if that's a good word) compared to a red or white light of a car, and it also kind of distracts from the photo. Great photos, though! #2 is great
> 
> -Ken Turner





Thanks Ken!

With the light, thats actually a blue light under the stone seats there... 
I agree that it takes away from the photo, thats why I cropped the original image that I posted...


----------

